# Just venting



## Richi300 (Aug 11, 2016)

Yesterday was bitter sweet. First Thanksgiving a divorced man. Parents still had our photos throughout the house. Hearing both my parents express how much they missed her asking if there was still ny hope at all for us made me slightly depressed. Both our families got along well. A very rare thing to have indeed.. Had me wondering if that type of chemistry will ever come about again. I do blame myself some what even though it was her choice. My ex wife has always had a impersonable. personality... she thinks everyone is her friend. She does everything not to make waves trying to fit in. I would tell her about it...just be yourself...if anybody has a problem they can deal with me. I'm a pretty big guy..lol I don't know...Maybe if I never agreed for her to go overseas to work knowing how she is. I was just think of preserving our home.Or if I never showed how hurt I really was. We will never know. Just hurt to see my family affected by her absence. Knowing they'll never see her again. Funny, I had to but on the best performance in front of them like it didn't bother me. I guess it's just another one of those hurdles .


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Richi, don't put on a show. Let your parents know that the pictures in the house and them not being supportive of you HURTS YOU. Shame on them!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Sorry to hear of your plight, @Richi300 ~ pics of ones that you dearly loved can be huge triggers!

Please expound on your situation ~ would love to know more about it!*


----------



## pattyreed2011 (Nov 28, 2016)

She's not dead. 

Sent from my LGMS330 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Purging everything helps. Have your family do the same. 

Have a family bonfire night


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Richi300 said:


> Grow a set... Nice. But no they both only know that we have been going through a very difficult time that she cheated and it ended in a divorce. Haven't let them know mainly my mother what she actual has been doing. They believe it to be a simple affair...They are not in the wrong...Its my fault for leading them on.... I do need to let them know the real reasoning of everything. My mom is going to be crushed.....Family is everything to my mom....its complicated. If you knew her you would understand.


You should expose fully to your parents. 

Do her parents know all of it?


----------

